# Cardiff and the Vale Area....



## jimmyca69 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi all

Looking to have some exterior paint work done on my Black 06 Diesel Civic (newer shape).

Couple of usual swirl marks and light scratches and am looking to sell it next month so wondered if anyone local fancied a challenge?

My budget is a little restricted for the local detailing companies so if done as a hobby or p/t work, please get in touch and as of course I will pay for the work done.

Live in Barry but can travel locally :wave:

Thanks
James


----------



## jimmyca69 (Aug 16, 2010)

Had a few pm's - just to let you know i cant access pm's until i have 10 posts. Once i do ill reply! 

cheers


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

plenty of part timers , so should get it sorted good luck:thumb:


----------



## jimmyca69 (Aug 16, 2010)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> plenty of part timers , so should get it sorted good luck:thumb:


Thanks Peter


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

one more james and then you can see all the guys afraid to answer you in the thread , just be carefull matey


----------



## jimmyca69 (Aug 16, 2010)

finally got to 10 - still on look out if anyone wants to earn some cash and have a car to show off in their gallery  plus weather will start to turn real bad soon!


----------

